# ferrys to spain from uk



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

morning guys and dolls is britanny ferries the only company that from from uk to spain now


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thats correct


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Going direct - yes.

BUT, LD Line has a ferry from northern France to northern France, which might be worth investigating. St-Nazaire to Gijon.

http://ldlines.co.uk/timetables/saint-nazaire-gijon

Mike


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> Going direct - yes.
> BUT, LD Line has a ferry from northern France to northern France, which might be worth investigating. St-Nazaire to Gijon.
> http://ldlines.co.uk/timetables/saint-nazaire-gijon
> Mike


When Mike is fully awake, he'll realise he meant to type 'from northern France to northern Spain' . . . :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This route does look interesting.
Weighing fuel costs, time and possibly tolls, it may break just about even.
Alan


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

hi

we did the St Nazaire to Gijon ferry last year. it was fantastic. very well organised, clean, punctual, and CHEAP compared to the alternative, we saved a few hundred pounds, even taking into account the price of fuel. we had a cabin at the pointy end and ate well on board. Gijon is also a nice place to visit. 

we did the longer crossing from Portsmouth to Le Havre to save on time as we only had three weeks and ambled down through France to St Nazaire. 

if we'd known earlier that we were going to do both crossings with LD Lines i think we could have got a discount for booking the two together.

we shall definitely do it again next year...but for a few months instead.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > Going direct - yes.
> ...


Oops! 

You're right - I must have been asleep. Thanks for pointing out my error.

Cheers, Mike 8)


----------

